# 15 lb 5 month old pitbull



## corademadre (Jan 12, 2014)

I got a female 5 month old pitbull today. Shes about 15 pounds and this concerns me. She extremely small and her hips, ribs, and spine protrude slightly. Im not sure if I'm just use to larger pitbulls (the male I have is 7 months old and about 80 pounds) or if I should actually be concerned. Im not sure how to post pictures yet, but when I figure it out I wil attach some. Im curious if I should try feeding her more protein and fatten her up or just feed her normal kibble.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Has she been to the vet for a health check? That would be my first step. Check for worms. Also the American pit bull terrier is not a large dog. If you have a "pit" that's 80 pounds you most likely have a mix or American bully type dog. They're two different breeds. Post pictures by using photobucket and copying the IMG code here.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## corademadre (Jan 12, 2014)

http://imgur.com/qL8xzAY




http://imgur.com/FduLHk4




http://imgur.com/Pe4Jioy




http://imgur.com/qoiyM66

My 7 month old
imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## corademadre (Jan 12, 2014)

I just got her today. A visit to the vet is in order. The pictures make it seems as if I'm exaggerating. Also, yeah my 7 month could be mixed with something. Hes from the shelter and I was told he was just a pit so. I just went ahead and used imgur and posted the links here. Hopefully that works.


----------



## Pknattsr (Jul 15, 2013)

Of course the vet visit is very important and make sure she is up to date on shots. I also have a really small dog too but she is healthy and that's the most important thing. A good diet exercise and genetics will take care of the rest. Some dogs are just small and "pitbulls" aren't big dogs to begin with. Hope everything is fine after the vet visit.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

She looks like a good weight.... Do you have pedigree papers on her? It will help to know how she is bred. I have a friend with a 15lb 6 month old dog and this dog is purebred with papers. All her brothers are average size dogs and all the girls in the litter are small. It was a pretty tight breeding. 

All that being said, if you don't have a legit paperwork for her, then you really have no idea if she is mixed with another smaller breed.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I think where u think she's not at a good weight is the lack of muscle. I agree with coach though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

She looks fine to me. She could possibly just be a smaller boned dog. She doesn't look too thin to me. Your boy on the other hand looks a little on the heavier side, though it might be because of the way he is sitting. If you could post pics of both pups from a side view it will give us a better idea of their weight.

Here is a dog weight guide that I have found helpful.


we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for the chart, my dog is to skinny you can see his ribs and back bone.
My friend said said keep your dog under weight lol I was like no,


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Get them both fixed....all I will say...get them fixed!!!!!!!!!!!!

And if the male you have is only 7 months and 80 pounds, it is most likely not an ApBT....


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Katey said:


> Here is a dog weight guide that I have found helpful.


The #9 top view looks more like a pig than a up:

corademadre - Your female looks a healthy weight, the male looks like he could use some upruns:

But as mentioned above, get her to a vet for a health check and get them both fixed!


----------

